# new to the forum



## tinamommy727 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi I'm Tina.....I have one Easter egger ...two buff orpingtons and two Californians.....we also have a saint Benard a bull mastiff and five cats.....we a circus!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Great photo! Welcome.

I love her feather pattern. All my "easter eggers" are different, it's fun to see how others look too!


----------



## tinamommy727 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you! Do your Easter eggers stick to one color of eggs or do their egg colors change....my little hen goes light blue to dark green


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Beautiful EE!!! Welcome to the forum! Glad you joined us. Have a scratch around the threads. Join the conversations. Look forward to getting to know you here.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hi tina, and welcome aboard


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Welcome Tina 

It's not considered a circus until you add some waterfowl....and a horse; I'm pushing for a horse next.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Come on in and Welcome!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome. You're gonna love this forum. Everyone is great!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome!! You could a lot on this forum.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Been trying to edit, but can't get it to work.. You could learn a lot on this forum!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Very pretty EE!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome Tina! We had a EE just like yours. One of our friendliest. Where are you from? Looking forward to hearing about you too!


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello and Welcome from the UK.


----------



## tinamommy727 (Oct 22, 2012)

Our ee is the smartest one of the bunch.....her name is flappers and the kids live to carry her around.....thank you every one for the wonderful welcome!


----------

